# Pleco Pics Anyone?Please share=)



## aFinFan




----------



## aFinFan

Still workin on my photography skills,an these guys don really cooperate.Especially the Dracula at the bottom very hard to capture but please share yours ok


----------



## non_compliance

Not the best pics... but my favorite plecos.. L333 and L270


----------



## aFinFan

Very nice :drooling:


----------



## Riceburner

nothing too exotic...


----------



## aFinFan

Nice pics Riceburner,what is the 2nd one I've never seen it?


----------



## eddy




----------



## bigcatsrus

Here is my fav pleco. A true royal plec


----------



## aFinFan

:thumb: Royal's are so cool,your's is beautiful."Xingu"(an not sure of spelling there )Royal is on the wishlist


----------



## bigcatsrus

Thank you  . We were very lucky to have found this one and very glad we did 

Interesting to watch. Took a while to settle in.


----------



## BigFish77

Albino BN








Queen Gold Nugget








Mango








Snowball both same pleco, different times of day
















from left to right, Snowball, Gold Nugget, King Tiger








Enjoy,
Thats all I got :thumb:


----------



## tmf81




----------



## Riceburner

probably L001/22? I've got 2 of em...Spot and Point.

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/sp ... ies_id=177

Spot...




































Point...


----------



## Charles

My recent addition...

L90 - papa










L226 tiger panaque










A few of my L46










A few of my L25


----------



## bigcatsrus

Charles - always love the pics you produce but that one of your L90 is absolutely stunning


----------



## aFinFan

A bunch of ooh's and aah's on those,beautiful pleco's thanks for sharing


----------



## t0rns0ul

L134 - Leopard Frog

















L47 - Mango Pleco

















Royal Pleco L-190
(Whom by the way was evicted for thinking my live plants are an all you can eat salad buffett)


----------



## stunter

Here is my pleco its about 9 1/2 inches long


----------



## Dj823cichild

Wow^ I had plecos in the past but never in my cichlid tanks. They always died on me I was feeding the algae wafers and everything. I would love to have one that survives. What would you guys recommend as far as pleco for a 60 gallon tank with peacocks, yellow labs, and demasoni's?


----------



## non_compliance

bristlenose is probably the only pleco I would put with cichlids....

I have had a weird problem with them croaking for no reason as well... it's only in one tank though... put a new one in... no problems for several months... mysteriously dead. Put another bristlenose in... same thing.. feeding algae wafers.. the other 2 plecos (non bristlenose) are always fine..

the last one I put in and just found dead had been doing great and was growing very fast... then one day.... floater. ????


----------



## Riceburner

mine are in cichlid tanks.

Except for my BN..


----------



## Electrophyste

here is my royal pleco









Queen arbesqe(spelling?)


----------



## F8LBITEva

I think its the higher PH that kills the plecos. Since *** put them with my discus no problems.


----------



## Electrophyste

try getting your hands on one that has already been growing for a bit if you africains are picking on it then a bigger guy could withstand some more punishment then a baby.


----------



## RicardoPaula

bigcatsrus said:


> Charles - always love the pics you produce but that one of your L90 is absolutely stunning


Your bet it is


----------



## Jonion

Here's a poor pic of my Plec taken 3.5 years ago... he's still going strong and is now about 20" .

http://newimages.fotopic.net/?iid=ygbx2 ... quality=70

http://newimages.fotopic.net/?iid=yg13c ... quality=70


----------



## herny

god dam they must have a giant breed of them over in the UK never seen one that big before


----------



## Jonion

that wasa guess... but he's just obliged and come to th front of the tank so I could measure him accurately.. I'm sorry to say he's a bit smaller than I guessed... only 17.5" !


----------



## herny

still man dam thats huge fricken huge i cant even imagine a dam pleco that size wish i could have one that big just cause lol


----------



## Jonion

lol
I have had him since he was less than 2". That was about 9 years ago.


----------



## herny

wow man nice


----------



## barbarian206

i also have a bristlenose inside a african cichlid tank he only comes out at nite :fish:


----------



## tmf81

follow my tank here...

www.75gallonaquarium.hostoi.com

more updated pics

plecos.. gibbiceps sailfin, bristlenose, longfin bristlenose, peppermint bristlenose, large pleco.

africans.. alot.

americans.. a couple oscars, braziliensis.

eels

skool of clown loaches

more,

needs updating.


----------



## tony2323

aFinFan said:


> Still workin on my photography skills,an these guys don really cooperate.Especially the Dracula at the bottom very hard to capture but please share yours ok


----------



## bearded lab

If only they wouldn't poop SO much.


----------



## tmf81

My site - http://www.75gallonaquarium.hostoi.com/
My Forum - new - http://tims-75gal.omgforum.net/

Plecostomus -









Longfin Bristlenose -









Gibbiceps Sailfin -









Bristlenose male -









Bristlenose male -









Find the Bristlenose -









Other plecos;
More bristlenose (f&m)
another sailfin
Peppermint bristlenose


----------



## firenzena

Some of my plecs.
A few of the bigger ones live in cichlid tanks.

L128 blue Phantom


















L128 and L200









Hypostomus cochliodon L137









Hemiancistrus Sabaj L075









Hypancistrus sp. L136









Pseudacanthicus L114 Leopard Cactus

















L203 Panaque sp. Titanicus









Pseudacanthicus L025 Scarlet









Panaque Royal L191









Hemiancistrus Subrividis L200









Pseudancistrus L067









Baryancistrus L239









Hypancistrus L46









L254 Spectracanthicus









Hypancistrus L260









Hypancistrus L400


----------



## jeaninel

Wow! Nice plecs everyone. Love those L46 zebra plecs. But gaaawd they're expensive!!

Here's my nuttin' fancy garden variety guys.
Hershey, my Chocolate plec:









Albino BN plec









Regular BN plec


----------



## bigcatsrus

tony2323 said:


> aFinFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still workin on my photography skills,an these guys don really cooperate.Especially the Dracula at the bottom very hard to capture but please share yours ok
Click to expand...

Tony,

I'm intrigued to what this plec is, a royal of some varity. The markings and colours are just superb! Lokks white aand black from these pics. Not seen one like it.


----------



## tony2323

hi,

tbh i dont know the L number of the plec,

somebody wanted to change over to malawis so i did a trade with them ,she is 34cm i have never seen a panaque this size in the flesh before,and an added bonus she is always out and about the tank,does not hide away at all :thumb:


----------



## bigcatsrus

Such a stunning plec tony.

Ours hides all the time.


----------



## tony2323

heres a video clip you will see her at 1.14 ,its only a passing look as i was taking the video of other fish






i will take a video of just the plec soon and add it to the thread as there are a few people wanting to I.D her :thumb:


----------



## bigcatsrus

I guess the malawi's don't bother her. Looks in good health.


----------



## tony2323

a bit longer video clip


----------



## 3kgtchic

So many amazing plecos... I really want a Hypancistrus L46 now!

I have 2 rubber lips..


----------



## HawkinsStu

tony2323 said:


>


Tony what plec is this? Is it a L114?


----------



## tony2323

yes :thumb:


----------



## HawkinsStu

tony2323 said:


> yes :thumb:


How much did you pay for it?

Im only asking because im in the UK trying to find either one of these or a L25, found a L114 at 9cm for Ã‚Â£55 or a 22cm for Ã‚Â£150, is that a good selling price?


----------



## tony2323

hi,

i imported this fish @ around 6-7cm ,i cant remember how much i payed for them (it was 3-4 years ago now)

looking at this years list for the L114's the prices you have quoted are very reasonable :thumb:


----------



## firenzena

bigcatsrus said:


> tony2323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aFinFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still workin on my photography skills,an these guys don really cooperate.Especially the Dracula at the bottom very hard to capture but please share yours ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tony,
> 
> I'm intrigued to what this plec is, a royal of some varity. The markings and colours are just superb! Lokks white aand black from these pics. Not seen one like it.
Click to expand...

L27
Looks Panaque sp. cf. nigrolineatus`tapajos` or Panaque sp. cf. nigrolineatus to me.


----------



## bigcatsrus

I have asked else where. Have come up with 2 possible names and both are those.


----------



## HawkinsStu

tony2323 said:


> hi,
> 
> i imported this fish @ around 6-7cm ,i cant remember how much i payed for them (it was 3-4 years ago now)
> 
> looking at this years list for the L114's the prices you have quoted are very reasonable :thumb:


If i went with the 22cm one, how old would say say that would be and how long do you think it will live on for?

I know it depends on food and tank size but if you had a rough guess on your experiances?

Thanks


----------



## tony2323

HawkinsStu said:


> tony2323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi,
> 
> i imported this fish @ around 6-7cm ,i cant remember how much i payed for them (it was 3-4 years ago now)
> 
> looking at this years list for the L114's the prices you have quoted are very reasonable :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> If i went with the 22cm one, how old would say say that would be and how long do you think it will live on for?
> 
> I know it depends on food and tank size but if you had a rough guess on your experiances?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

hi 
all i can say is mine were 6-7cm and are now around 20cm ,there where kept in a 9ft tank with good food supply and regular water changes,and i have had them for 3-4 years now

hope this helps or gives you some guide lines

regards age of your fish i would guess 4-5 years old,but that is only based on the size of my fish

cheers tony


----------



## tony2323

heres a video of one of my acanthicus adonis (not the best video as i struggled with reflection from the other tanks)

i got him about 4 years ago @ 10cm ,he is now 17",again he was housed in a 9ft tank with good food and water changes and has shown more growth than the L114,but they are a bigger species so maybe thats why ?


----------



## HawkinsStu

tony2323 said:


> hi,
> 
> i imported this fish @ around 6-7cm ,i cant remember how much i payed for them (it was 3-4 years ago now)
> 
> looking at this years list for the L114's the prices you have quoted are very reasonable :thumb:


Hi Tony i thought i would just let you know i went to collect the L114 today, got it for Ã‚Â£130 in the end. Love it already wicked cool

Heres a pic hope to get a better one soon. 22cms










Stu


----------



## tony2323

he's a cracker :thumb:

i looked at my german inport list since you asked about prices and for a 20cm L114 it would have cost me more than Ã‚Â£155.00 to get the fish to england price of fish.freight,VAT and delivery from the airport.

you have got an absolute bargain there :thumb:


----------



## HawkinsStu

tony2323 said:


> he's a cracker :thumb:
> 
> i looked at my german inport list since you asked about prices and for a 20cm L114 it would have cost me more than Ã‚Â£155.00 to get the fish to england price of fish.freight,VAT and delivery from the airport.
> 
> you have got an absolute bargain there :thumb:


Are these import lists public available?


----------



## tony2323

hi,

no not publicly available sorry,liecence holders only :thumb:


----------



## HawkinsStu

Hopfully this will re-open the pictures of pleco topic for a while so we all can see everyones beautiful plecos.

I got a DSLR last week and took a couple pictures of my pleco and pictus which seems to be the best of freinds.

And here is spike and my pictus cat (syd).


















Let me know what you think!

Stu


----------



## AnnaFish

I really like that pleco! L114 is it?

Here's my Royal.


----------



## HawkinsStu

AnnaFish said:


> I really like that pleco! L114 is it?
> 
> Here's my Royal.


Yea its my 114 well worth the money i payed.

I like how you can see the really tight seal he has round his month onto the plastic, thats cool!

Mine usally sleeps upside down under a peice of wood using his month as a sucker, often he falls off and lies on his back untill hes woken up where he would go and hide again, it scared the sh** out of me the first time i saw him do that.


----------



## AnnaFish

Haha! I have an entire thread that just recently petered out about how I thought my pleco was dieing because I caught him doing that.

-_-


----------

